# Shotgun Smith near Columbus GA.......?



## Muygrande (Jul 30, 2009)

Doesn't need to turn a wrench!!! ]
I just need a guy that has the tools to Mic my bores and chokes on my Zoli. Bore collimator or something, if I knew I'd try to buy my own, I've called 4 gunsmiths in this area this morning, Thursday before 11:30AM but after 9:30AM that I googled and none have answered their phone???? 

Is business to good to talk to customers or so bad they got regular jobs??


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you call Pat Peterson?

PETTERSON GUNSMITHING INC

 Address: 1700 14TH AVE PHENIX CITY, AL 36867  USA
 Voice: 1-334-297-5171   Fax: 1-334-298-4228
 URL: http://www.socialshootingclub.org
 Email: gunsmithing@mindspring.com
 Contact: PAT PETTERSON


----------



## Muygrande (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank You .25-06! I'm taking it to him this weekend!


----------

